# 99 remote start prob.



## 99NissanAltimaRyder (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey i got a 99 nissan altima, im trying to hook a remote starter i got most of it done but i cant figure out where the major wire connect to. like the starter wires since nissans have 2, and the ignt. wires like 1 and 2? does any one know the colors of the wires that i hook these up to? i could really use some ones help thanks.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

lol tahts why in the back it says intended for professional installation, i got mine installed by a pro, and it works awesome


----------

